# WoW-Classic sucht DICH!



## Whimp (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,

Wie vllt schon bekannt ist haben sich einige Leute zusammengetan und
eine so genannte WoW-Classic Gilde auf dem Realm *Kil'Jaeden* gegründet, die den Name *"Enjoy the past"* beinhaltet.

Die Gilde besteht aus knapp über 40 Mitgliedern von denen
auch der Großteil recht aktiv ist. Weiterhin suchen wir noch Member die zuverlässig
sind und großes Interesse an den alten Instancen wie z.b. MC,BWL,AQ und Naxxramas haben.

Alle Klassen sind bei uns weitestgehend noch willkommen und wir freuen uns
immer wieder über neue Leute die den Weg zu uns gefunden haben. Ein Levelspeedkampf
soll das ganze nicht werden, sprich wir schreiben euch nicht vor wie schnell
ihr lvln müsst, auch wenn wir es sehr beführworten würden wenn ihr schneller Leveln
würdet da wir gerne so schnell wie möglich mit den Raids beginnen wollen .

*Eine wichtige Vorraussetztung um in die Gilde zu Joinen ist ein "NON-BC-ACCOUNT" da
ihr auch wenn ihr ohne den BcContent spielt irgendwann euer Level-up haben werdet
und ihr somit das ganze Equip umsonst gefarmt habt und wir eben so das ganze Equip
an einen Spieler vergeben haben der ab diesen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr mit Raiden darf.*


Für weitere Infos könnt ihr euch gerne mal in unseren Forum umschaun. Ebenso könnt
ihr euch auch gerne bei uns InGame einfach melden. Sollten keine Fragen mehr bestehen und
euer Interesse sofort geweckt worden sein könnt ihr euch bei : Yeresa, Toteminator, Annihilatíon, Whimp oder Cruze melden.

www.classicwow.de.vu

Video-Trailer:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WuIYTeGlIhk


Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Member.

MfG, Enjoy the past.


----------



## Thuzad (3. Dezember 2007)

Ok, am Anfang fand ich die Idee ja noch ganz nett aber jetzt gehst du mir nur noch auf die Eier... Das 3. Thema schon.


----------



## Abyte (3. Dezember 2007)

omg langsam wissens alle..

sieher hier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23740

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23121


----------

